

The Chrono-Shredder: A Wall Calendar and Allegory for a Wasted Life - jakejake1
http://www.quintessentialcool.com/home/the-chrono-shredder-wall-calendar-and-allegory-for-a-misspent-life/

======
jakejake1
Just an artwork not a functioning device, but the idea would be fun to apply
to an internet connected device like "The Little Printer"

